# explosion?!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey! I just woke up now...turned on the TV and heard all the news!

I hope everyone is okay!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Yea that is crazy. Kat is who I am waiting to see post on here. Hopefully her windows are still intact.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah weird.. my sisters boyfriend called at 4am, saying that the military base was exploding missles or some trash... if the moron turned on the TV he'd know it was propane


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

who care's about her windows, I hope her fish are okay...

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/.../explosion-rocks-west-end-photos-reports.aspx

there's a video here.

I don't have a tv....so you guys informed me


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

JamesG said:


> Yea that is crazy. Kat is who I am waiting to see post on here. Hopefully her windows are still intact.


Thanks James for thinking of me, all is semi well here. I was up and getting a glass of water at the time because my allergies were going crazy. I heard an explosion that rocked my entire house. Well they went on for several hours actually. My next door neighbor just got back from Afghanistan and was kinda weirded out saying it was a very similar experience. My husband was the first person on the scene to show up military/police or otherwise.

Thanks for thinking of me, much appreciated. Our house is okay but the neighbors house windows and roof blew in!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

But your fish and shrimp are okay too right?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> But your fish and shrimp are okay too right?


One of my shrimp tanks cracked in half completely....Thanks for asking I'm not actually processing that right now I'm so upset up over it.  Thanks for thinking of me and the fiddiers/shrimp!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh! What an upset  my spark goes out to them and you.

you sounds like what happened to my mums cousin in england. houses next to her were leveled and they were simply shook up. cat got a concussiont though from ramming through the cat door. They were right near that big blast a couple years ago.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea man.. SO happy markus was there.

Friggin scary stuff. I couldnt get a hold of my dad right away and its odd because he always answers his cell for his job. I called twice and no answer and then my step mum called and said he was in the shower.. LOL

He's kinda sorta in the area so i was really worried.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Kate, I'm so glad you're okay, we didn't hear about the explosion till noonish when we ran into Wilson at Sea-U-Marine. Hope everying is okay! I'm sure you won't read this till they allow you back into your home. I'm glad Markus is with you!!!


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

I was wondering if any members were affected! Glad to hear that you're ok, Kate... and that your house remained in tact... but sorry about your shrimp tank!  It sounds like you weren't in the evacuated area?? Glad everyone's okay!

It was very sad about the firefighter... and there's apparently one person still missing (I think? I haven't heard anything else yet.)

((hugs)) Michele


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I only just heard about this today. Glad to hear everyone is fine.



> Firefighter Bob Leek, a 25-year veteran appears to have died from natural causes, but an autopsy is expected.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> One of my shrimp tanks cracked in half completely....Thanks for asking I'm not actually processing that right now I'm so upset up over it.  Thanks for thinking of me and the fiddiers/shrimp!


that sucks kat, but we're all really happy you and the others who live nearby are ok.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Kate sorry about your shrimp tank glad you guys are ok I was away camping so didnt hear about it till now those poor people my heart goes out to them. Pat


----------

